# Snails VS shrimps: use in planted tanks



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

I dare say that most snails might be better algae eaters than most shrimp. Look at their mouth structure alone--it's designed to rasp, enabling them to scrape algae off the sides of your tank and off plant leaves and rocks, etc. 

Of course, all this varies from species to species. My amano shrimp have learned to eat flake food off the surface of the water, and have learned to capture frozen brine shrimp in mid-water. So they're clearly supplementing their diet that way. My snails, on the other hand, are only eating algae and dead/dying plant matter as far as I can tell.

I keep both in my tank, along with otos, and I havent had to clean the glass in my tank since I set it up a couple months ago.

Do a search on here, and you'll find that many people swear by certain snails for algae-eating, especially nerites. I've kept MTS, red rams, and apple snails (brigs), and of those, I'd say the brigs did very little to stave off algae, since they're so big and messy and demanding themselves. The smaller snails tho, proved a boon to keeping the tank clean.

I'd get the shrimp AND the snails, if you can keep both with the fish you're planning.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Pros and Cons

SNAILS
Pros: 
1. They're much more tolerant and hardy than many shrimps.
2. I don't ever recall having any snails die in mass due to some unknown causes.
3. Depends on the size, snails are slower and I think they're more powerful, especially getting at those algae that grow on the tank wall.
4. Certain snails like MTS, will actually dig around your substrate. That's a good thing as it aerates the substrate and mixes it up.

Cons:
1. Some lay eggs that'll annoy the crap out of you. On your tank walls or on your plants.
2. People say they won't eat plants, but I beg to differ, especially when there's not much other food source than your plants if you forget to feed. Think about it, to starve to death or eat plants? Easy choice.
3. With snails, its not trying to keep their numbers up that gets to you, its trying to keep their numbers down. Feeding less or trapping them is the only way but I've done both and it's not as easy as you might think.
4. Once you have snails and you don't want them anymore, GOOD LUCK BUDDY! Some snails are easier, some just seem immortal (SAI: Snails Are Immortal)


SHRIMPS
Pros:
1. Unlike snails, shrimps don't lay eggs on your glass or plant surfaces (not that I know of at least)
2. They are pretty easily eradicated if you ever choose to. They're very sensitive to metals in the water. Drop a penny and you'll see dead shrimps galore. I don't know why you want them dead, I'm just saying if you did.
3. You will notice that a planted tank with a lot of shrimps is usually a very awesome looking tank that doesn't have a lot of algae problems. You should see the moss ball that I kept them in before, most perfect, cleanest most ball ever. Snails seem to clean better, but shrimps seem to be more mobile and active and faster at what they do.
4. More entertaining to watch since they're faster and more active, IMO that is.

Cons:
1. They do have problems taking out certain algaes but so do some snails. Hardest is the green spot algaes.
2. Die too easily. If you plan to keep them in a planted tank with ferts, be careful. If you goof off then you might wake up with a bunch of shrimps taking a gravel nap.
3. Also known to munch on certain plants.

That's all I have for now.


----------



## teban (Feb 2, 2006)

wow very helpful information natty and i must say i laughed on some of your witty lines.

I am really amazed at how the ramshorn snail my friend gave me never stopped going around the tank and it seems to do a better job than my shrimps which i seldomly see. 

do you guys have info on ramshorn snails? including breeding etc i really like these buggers and hope to increase their numbers. My tank temp is around 26-32 degrees hopefully it drops down to 26-28 during the rainy season thansk!


----------



## Dave in the basement (Feb 22, 2008)

I think Natty and Frosty nailed most things, but I would add that most fish tolerate snails, while many will see shrimp as tasty, expensive treats. 

If you do go the snail route, remember the quote from above "Good luck buddy!" Once a snail tank, always a snail tank. 

Dave


----------

